
From killing machines to agents of hope: the future of drones in Africa - runesoerensen
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/27/africas-drone-rwanda-zipline-kenya-kruger
======
jkot
> _The cost implications remain slightly unclear, although at Zipline’s Kigali
> launch on the sidelines of the World Economic Forum on Africa, Rwanda’s
> health minister, Dr Agnes Binagwaho, insisted that they were comparable to
> current delivery methods._

Current delivery methods are person on a motorbike, or parachute drop from
small airplane. Light unmanned drone should be significantly cheaper.

------
Shivetya
While the debate over cost is really still not settled by default their
inaccessibility from simply flying reduces cost by reducing the theft
opportunity. However to keep that advantage they must not rely on the same
flight paths else they become even easier and more valuable targets of
opportunity.

Enforcement opportunities can also be abused as well. A repressive government
can just as well use the video and near silent operation of many drones to
enforce draconian restrictions. Hopefully most of the uses will be done to
enforce protection of threatened wildlife but lets not kid ourselves

